# spor yaptığımda yardımlarına ihtiyacım olduğunu



## Şafak

Merhaba herkese.

Aşağıdaki cümle doğru olup olmadığını bilmek istiyorum. Şu anda bu zor yapıları öğrenmeye çalışıyorum. Eğer aynı şeyi söylemek için başka (daha kolay) yollar varsa, onları duymak isteriyorum.

_"*Spor salonunda spor yaptığımda yardımlarına ihtiyacım olduğunu* bazı antrenörler düşünüyorlar."_

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## misi2991

Sözcük dizilişi ve yüklemin çoğul olması dışında doğru:

"Spor salonunda spor yaptığımda bazı antrenörler yardımlarına ihtiyacım olduğunu düşünüyor"

Yüklemin tekil olmasının nedeni belgisiz sıfat olan "bazı" kelimesinden ileri geliyor.


----------



## hcanbyrm

Spor yaparken, bazı antrenörler yardıma ihtiyacım olduğunu düşünüyorlar.
-
*While I'm working out, some trainers think as if I need help from them.*

P.S
In addition

If you do not want their help and you feel annoying when they do. Then you can kindly say "Teşekkürler, Yardıma ihtiyacım yok" Which means "Thanks, I do not need help"


----------



## YeniKaynak

I would say; "Salonda spor yaparken, bazı antrenörler yardıma ihtiyacım olduğunu düşünüyor."

As misi2991 said, there are a lot of exceptions in "özne-yüklem uyumu". Practically we usually don't prefer using plural suffixes in verbs. Except for reverence or mocking. You can wiki "özne yüklem uyumu" to get more info.

Another point I would like to add is that we don't like to see repetitions of words in a sentence. So I would say "salon" instead of "spor salonu". They would understand you are talking about a gym anyway.


----------



## Şafak

YeniKaynak said:


> I would say; "Salonda spor yaparken, bazı antrenörler yardıma ihtiyacım olduğunu düşünüyor."
> 
> As misi2991 said, there are a lot of exceptions in "özne-yüklem uyumu". Practically we usually don't prefer using plural suffixes in verbs. Except for reverence or mocking. You can wiki "özne yüklem uyumu" to get more info.
> 
> Another point I would like to add is that we don't like to see repetitions of words in a sentence. So I would say "salon" instead of "spor salonu". They would understand you are talking about a gym anyway.



Ne güzel. Ama nasıl fark ''yaparken'' ve ''yaptığımda'' arasında var?


----------



## YeniKaynak

Zaman uyumu gerekiyor.
"Yap*tı*ğımda" : geçmiş zaman (past tense). "Yaptığımda" derseniz, uyum için ikinci bölümün de geçmiş zaman olması gerekir; "düşünüyorlar*dı*". Yani; artık yardım gerektiğini düşünmüyorlar. Bu olay eskide kalmış.


----------



## misi2991

YeniKaynak said:


> Zaman uyumu gerekiyor.
> "Yap*tı*ğımda" : geçmiş zaman (past tense). "Yaptığımda" derseniz, uyum için ikinci bölümün de geçmiş zaman olması gerekir; "düşünüyorlar*dı*". Yani; artık yardım gerektiğini düşünmüyorlar. Bu olay eskide kalmış.


Bu doğru değil.


----------



## hcanbyrm

YeniKaynak said:


> Zaman uyumu gerekiyor.
> "Yap*tı*ğımda" : geçmiş zaman (past tense). "Yaptığımda" derseniz, uyum için ikinci bölümün de geçmiş zaman olması gerekir; "düşünüyorlar*dı*". Yani; artık yardım gerektiğini düşünmüyorlar. Bu olay eskide kalmış.




Spor yaptığımda yanıma geli*yor. *  /    While I'm working out he comes near at me.
Spor yaptığımda hep yanımda duru*yor. * /  While I'm working out he always stays near of me.
Spor yaptığımda aklıma hep o geli*yor. *  /   While I'm working out he comes to  my mind.


----------



## Şafak

Internette biraz bu konu hakkında okuyordum. Bence durumda hiç fark yok.
''Spor yaparken müzik dinliyorum''.
''Spor yapıyorken müzik dinliyorum''.
''Spor yaptığımda müzik dinliyorum''.

But we cannot use ''ığımda'' with adjectives and nouns. We can only use "(y)ken": çocukken, küçükken, Bodrum'dayken (seni arayacağım) etc. Otherwise we can say bunu yerine ''Bodrum'da olduğumda seni arayacağım''. This is what I think.


----------



## YeniKaynak

İlk mesajdaki cümlede uygulanınca bana hiç doğal gelmiyor ama:
"Salonda spor yaptığımda, bazı antrenörler yardıma ihtiyacım olduğunu düşünüyor."
Bilemiyorum. Ama sizin verdiğiniz örneklerde eğreti durmadı.


----------



## dmlthewowbagger

YeniKaynak said:


> İlk mesajdaki cümlede uygulanınca bana hiç doğal gelmiyor ama:
> "Salonda spor yaptığımda, bazı antrenörler yardıma ihtiyacım olduğunu düşünüyor."
> Bilemiyorum. Ama sizin verdiğiniz örneklerde eğreti durmadı.



Bu cümlede bir sorun yok, "yaptığımda"yı geçmiş zaman olarak kullanmıyoruz çünkü, "yaptığım zaman" anlamında kullanıyoruz. Geçmiş zaman eki değil yani, factive nominal marker buradaki.



Jennifer Weiss said:


> Internette biraz bu konu hakkında okuyordum. Bence durumda hiç fark yok.
> ''Spor yaparken müzik dinliyorum''.
> ''Spor yapıyorken müzik dinliyorum''.
> ''Spor yaptığımda müzik dinliyorum''.
> 
> But we cannot use ''ığımda'' with adjectives and nouns. We can only use "(y)ken": çocukken, küçükken, Bodrum'dayken (seni arayacağım) etc. Otherwise we can say bunu yerine ''Bodrum'da olduğumda seni arayacağım''. This is what I think.



Instead of "Bodrum'da olduğumda seni arayacağım." we would say "Bodrum'a gidince/gittiğimde" or "Bodrum'a vardığımda/varınca". If our interlocutor is in Bodrum, then it would be "Bodrum'a gelince/geldiğimde"


----------



## Şafak

Come to think of it, I think "Bodruma geldim mi seni arayacağım" can also work.


----------

